# Pastor Jentzeen Franklin 21 Day Daniel Fast Coming January 2009



## star (Dec 6, 2008)

It's that time of the year again. I have placed already all those our Prayer & Fasting Team on Pastor Franklin's website.

The fast is from will be January 4-25, 2009. Please see STICKY section for back ground and all instructions or the linked below.

It takes time to mentally and physically preprare for any type of fast. This fasting and prayer movement is awesome.

http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fasting/


0. All Fasting & Prayer Team members nation wide.
1.*Webby* - Dealing with stress; walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life; job interview grant her favor and give insight to the questions.
2. *TJD3 -* Past people still coming back;walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life
3.* Good2uuuu*- Emergency prayer; finances;walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life and family; anoint automobiles to keep functioning
4. *Kisz4tj* - Strength, destiny to be fulfill, God's perfect will in her life
5. *Sithenbile* - Grow closer to God, to know His will for my life and my relationship and to overcome temptations.
Vision and direction concerning my purpose/destiny/ministry.
6. *Mahogany* - School, destiny and God's perfect will in her life
7. *Ee*- Digestive discomfort destroyed; God's perfect will for his life
8. *Re*- God's will for the man she is dating;walk in destiny, God perfect will for her life
9. *Cl*- Husband spiritual fellowship;walk in destiny, God perfect will for her life
10. *Sr*- Destiny fulfilled; future husband; ministry; business; future projects;time share to sale; neighbor problems.
11.*Koffie* - Strong holds; school; God's perfect will for her life.
12.*Ta *- Release from a spirit of fear and anxiety; need of mental and physical rest needed at this time from work, chores and geting enough sleep. Feeling as if not enough time in the day to complete tasks and get some recreation, relaxation;God's perfect will for her life.
13.*mrsjones1* - finances, God's guidiance, spouse and ministry
14.*divinefavor* - strongholds to destroyed, finances;destiny in life; future mate; children and mate's children.
15. *ladydee36330*- close to God; get to know Him better; strength to love my enemies.
16.* Juris *- emotional stability; to be free of all the guilt, hurt, and shame from past mistakes;REAL intimate relationship with God; pray for direction in my life. God to show me his purpose for my life. 
17. *Mswinni *- Strength in the Lord; closer to God so that I know when he's speaking to me; direction and understanding of His word; make better godly decisions; a stable mind and the courage to go on with Jesus; spending habits and financial situation to improve;ready to completely walk on my own two feet; delivered from the negative self image; part time job and car;to be whole again.
18.*Sb44 *- Mother who is very ill; give family and me strength to hold onto God's unchanging hand.
19.* NYCQT16 *- Hearing from God better; self-esteem concerns; living in purpose and destiny.
20. *Cupcake *-health of my family;me and my mother in His bosom since the death of my father 6 months ago;stronger relationship with Jesus Christ;God to order my steps and speak to my heart;direction with school, work, my relationship with my mom;spiritual walk with my boyfriend be evenly yoked;all of the LHCF ladies on this fast & prayer team!
21.*Pebbles* - My sister to carry her baby full term; and cover baby with the blood of Jesus; her duties on this forum, family, her divine purpose and destiny in God; closer walk with Jesus.
22.* Lady R*- My household, husband and son; my ministry and destroying my fears;being obedient to God voice; family financials;released from my current job and be blessed with the next step of my life; blessing on my Mary Kay business; and blessing to others through my testominy.
23. *Sweetie19 *- -Recognize and waith on the man God has for me;
develop my spiritual gifts and increase my discernment; conducting myself like a classy, beautiful woman of God AT ALL TIMES; walk in her destiny.
24.* Sweet C- *Finishing my thesis to God be the GLORY!! finding the job God;anoint her hands God; Growing in the Lord, family and friends, procrastination; Walk in her divine destiny and fulfill God's perfect will for life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
25. *Cherokee *- Closer relationship with the Lord, Newjob/career, finances, emotional stability, forgiveness, God's perfect will for her life, future husband.
26*.CICI24 *-School financial aid, God's perfect will for her life and family, and my abundant health and self confidence.
27. *KEIONI'S MOM *- Strength in her life. Find her own path, discover the areas in which she will excel. Allow her to be a strong mother and to find a loving, supportive, worthy SO. Someone, who will appreciate her constant giving spirit.
28. *Star* - Continue to shine, like the Star that she is; continue to be a blessing to others, but also be able to receive all of the blessing that YOU, Lord, Jesus, have in store for her; also job OWCP claim approved spring 2009, destiny prayer list, favor with case; transfer, KIRWDL show.
29. *dtachi- *Going back to school with new major/vision strength and wisdom to get through my first year;financial blessing to help my expenses of school; God's perfect will for my life and family.
30. *Sithembile* -I pray God we all will draw closer to Him by faith and allow Him to speak into every situation in our lives. I pray that we may all have a divine revelation concerning our spouses and future spouses. I especially pray for Justicewifey who said her marriage was breaking up. It would be great if we could all remember her, her husband and children during our time of prayer and fasting. Confirmation on future mate;Walk in her divine destiny and fulfill God's perfect will for life.
31.* Missbobbie*-Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
32. *Micheal77* - Receiving the power of forgivenes, love, grace and mercy of God without apologies; seeking to fulfill God's destiny for my life; being covered with the blood of Jesus each and every day.
33.*RE*- Please pray for my husband's salvation and for him to have godly male friends;my for divine destiny in Jesus and God to give me wisdom on talking and dealing with my spouse.
34. *Justicewifey* - Desire for a stronger relationship with the Lord, my children, my career and finances. God move her into her destiny and continue to cover her and the children; help heal the entire family during this time of change.
35.*Moisy* -Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection.
36.*BabeinChrist* -Today, I would like us to pray for our husbands choices. It is so important that they make the right choices because if they don't, those choices can have devastating effects for everyone; wives, children, close family and friends. We are all effected. We as wives can help protect our husbands through the power of prayer. 
37. *Blessed1 *-Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
38.*HM -*Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection.
39. *Onyx-* Healing for my sister and the ability for her to accept and cope with her illness until God heals her; strongholds to be destroyed; finances; blessed new relationships; future husband.

**MORE NAMES BELOW*


----------



## star (Dec 6, 2008)

*TEAM IS GETTING BIG -UNBLEIVABLE STRENGTH IN UNITY*

*40.Andreab *-Prayer our house will prosper and expereince a harvest within this season that will help establish our goals. Please bless Mom with a job and give her the words to say when she goes to her interview on Monday.
*41.Shalom *- Spirit of depression to be broken over her life; her destiny to be fulfilled; to get closer to God through prayer and fasting and prayer, reading the word and fellowship with other believer. Give her the desires of her heart as they are in line with God perfect will.
*42. shellzfoshizzle*- Bless her efforts God and push her into her destiny according to Your Perfect will.
*43.Leigh *-Please God grant her favor concerning car accident situation provide a miracle that she knows this is You; Keep the faith knowing all thing truly do work together for the good of those who LOVE God and are called according to His purpose; prayer for my career path and new ventures.
*44. Mitcy*- God bless her effort to join. Show her God that You are able to do everything but fail; Design her destiny move her there by Your Power.
*45. LOVECHIC*- For her to recieve the blessings that God has in store for her.
*46.Mrsjones1 *-To find out what God's will is for my life.
*47. Nubianrose *- Healing & Health for my family, my cousin who may have diabetes ;dad just got diagnosed with diabetes; wants perfect will and God's direction for my future endeavours; help her God with her destiny.
*48.Tamala *-Regain self-confidence and faith in myself; need healing from past painbreakup; wants God perfect will for her life.
*49. Naughteegirl *-Strengthen mind, body and soul through Jesus; send her soul mate in Jesus; destiny and purpose in life be fulfill.
*50. Nikipovi*-God please reconcile and heal family members who are seperated do not let the devil have his way; restore relationships so that are solid in Jesus; provide a purpose for our lives together so that You God may be gloried.
*51. JOI *-Health and career for my husband;a better paying job;I want to lose weight; our financial situation gets better;for me to be release from anger concerning my brother; totally surrender that situation to God;protect my mother and give her strength and wisdom from GOD!!
*52. Mscolwhite*-God to strengthen all our members in the inner man that they may know the full depths of God's love; strength and healing throughout me and my family's bodies; deeper revelation in spiritual manners.
*53.metro_qt*- Thank you God for her joining us; meet her ever need and take full control of her destiny. In Jesus Name. Financial independence; getting all my blessing her on earth; 
*54.EbonyEyes*- A more intimate relationship with the Lord; A deeper understanding of the power of the Holy Spirit; Wisdom; Hearing God's voice clearly; Direction for my liferengthen ties with family; spiritual clarity;hearing God speak to me.
*55. Nigeria *- God to watch over my family, protect them, and continue working in their lives. Healing my dad from his sickness so he can live a long, healthy life to have a healthy, happy, blessed marriage; prepare her for her destiny and her covered with the Blood of Jesus.
*56.Beyondcute*- For my family, my finances, my education, my health, and my relationships; God move on her behalf and meet EVERY need and move her to her destiny.
*57. Zeal *- - My Attitude,more organized prayer life and a Godly attitude, Unpack all godly baggage, Guidance and Clarity in every area of my life ( Employment, Friends, possesions, Health
Healing for myself and my Family, Family Unity,Credit Repair,and  Starting a business seeking FAVOR.
58. *Cheeks23*-Need a job (ASAP); strengthen my relationship with God, and the temptations and trials of life seem to keep getting stronger each day; mom needs to pass her test so she can continue her career in nursing; family been through a lot this past year and needs a breakthrough.
59.*WhipEffectz1* Need prayer for continued faith in God through adversity, family members going through bad times, and a better inner peace within myself to accept the things I cannot change. God please take her into her destiny.
60.*MsCrystal* -Inner peace, coping with stress, loving self;God's divine purpose, health, weatlh, happines and peace in Jesus.
61.*Sashaa08 *- Praying for job, relocating, future spouse, discipline (working out, eating healthy), and Mom's illness (parkinson's); God help into her destiny.
62.*Shimmiegirl *-  To stay focused on whom and what God is annointing and preparing me for. To be fully receptive with a 'keen' ear and yielded heart and spirit.
63.*Cheeks23* - My finances, career, family, boyfriend, strength, and continued faith in God; her destiny and purpose to fulfilled.
64.*Surprise* - God to reveal my calling/purpose to me, and that he strengthens me to be able to submit to His will for me and my life;God blesses me to earn the grades I am aiming for in school, and that my educational plans go as planned.
65.*Fallback* -Lord I ask that you help me with finding a job that I am happy in and pays well with benefits. I ask that you help me with finances, and also guide me in the right direction in raising my 14 year old son. I also ask that you make a way to help me continue my education by going to school at night and keep myself and family, friends and LHCF members in good health. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
66.*Dreamer26*- Pray for God to put the right people around me as I walk into what he's calling me for. To be able to hear him even more clearly. To continue to be a light in this hour. To allow him to flow through me through song, prayer, praise, word, and speech, just to be used as a vessel for the kingdom in his final hour.
67.*God's princess *- For God to move in her life like never before. For her to exalted, magnify and praised God in everything she does for her destiny to be fulfilled. In Jesus Name
68.*Nella* -Prayer for my family, financial issues; need a job, and for my daughter and I to always have a strong relationship; her destiny and purpose for Kingdom of God to be fulfilled.
69.*RelaxerRehab* - Strength and encouragement to do God's perfect will for her life; to fulfuill her destiny and purpose in life; meet her every need.
70. *Teressa9* -Revelation of God's will and guidance for all areas my life;stronger relationship with God; to be filled with peace and joy because of my faith in Him; I know everything will work out for my good according to His will, and that's all I need to know.
71. *p31woman*- For the continued growth and strentgh of my relationship with God; Growth in my ability discern what God has for me and what is a distraction; graduate in May 2007 and find a good paying job with great opportunities for vertical growth within 1 month of graduation; her destiny and purpose in life to be fulfill.
72. *MBlake8*-Prayer for disipline and self control; a good attitude at work;purpose and destiny fulill in Jesus.
73. *Wcyprien* - Self-control, self-discpline, weight loss and my relationship with my boyfriend. I believe God is speaking to him. Her purpose and destiny fufill in Jesus.
74. *SophiaRose *- Help in all areas of my life, all aspects of my contact with this world, everything, every step, I want to take in the name of GOD; her purpose and destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.
75.* Aprilj -*For the courage and strength to complete Nursing school; self discipline not only for me but also for my children; satan be removed from my home, work, finances & my family's lives; my relationship with God continues to strenghten; her destiny and purpose to be fulfill in Jesus Name.
76.*Chocolatep35* -new job upon or before finishing my degree;overall relationship with GOD, becoming a better mother to my son and working on my savings/investments; her destiny and purpose in Jesus to be fulfilled.
77.*Nychaelasymone *- For God to transition me into my destiny, my husband & future children, to tithe, direction in music career & my aunt's healing from cancer.
78.*Mz_Zartavia *-Continual blessings in my marriage; Asking for my womb to be blessed so that my husband and I may have our first child despite my diagnosis with PCOS.;her destiny to be fulfulled in Jesus.
79.*Mblake8* - Business; future husband, overeating and laziness; her destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.

LIST CONTINUES BELOW


----------



## star (Dec 6, 2008)

FASTING AND PRAYER LIST CONTINUED


80. *Jessica Rabbit*- God to help my mother and brother heal from the loss of my father; get organized, grow in all ways; shake laziness; procrastination and become healthier. 
81.* GlamourGirl *- Finances, Trusting Him regarding my future DH
That I thirst for the Word; My Purpose destiny fulfilled; good life, prosperity and be in good health.
82. *Wicky2828 * -Desire to have a closer walk with God, to let go and let Him do His work, and to figure out if my relationship with my boyfriend is what God wants.
83. *Kweenameena* -My husband's safety in Iraq and for him to remember God while there, strength against the demons of negativity, anxiety and fear, spirit of trust in God, ability to resist temptation during the fast
84.*Bucanban418* - Surrender my all to the lord, guidance, trust and understanding, forgivness, my son , school , career and my finances.
85.*Pattycake0701*-My marriage, our finances, my son overcoming his developmental disabilities, and my immediate and extended family's health, safety and well-being & Pattycake0701 meet her needs God.
86*.Evagray *-Preparation of going back to school in the fall, spiritual growth, getting into the Word, health problems,gaining interviews for medical school eliminating toxic relationships and my family, BF.
87. *Innocent Kiss *- Salvation and relationship with God and SO that we plant our relationship in God, for my family, and that God gives me strength to continue to do well in school and blesses me with a way to continue to pay for my college education.
88.*Bunny77* - Anxiety, fear and depression; more faith and trust regarding relationships.; need clarity regarding present relationship from God or show me your will for my divine mate and give me peace with my current situation; praying for friends personal difficulties (family illnesses, etc.); her divine desitny and purposed to be fulfilled.
89. *Golden Bronze *-Clarity, wisdom, dicernment for my life, ministry for me my sister; healed from the wounds that bind her and let God be her comforter and become new creature and whole in Christ; mother Marsha to the list, for a financial and spiritual breakthrough, and Mike and his son Pat-- for healing and wellness
90. *Jay * -God keep her strong and annointed, for evangelism, teaching, music and healing. God please remove anything not from your from her presence.
91.* Helen *- Healed From Cancer; destiny fulfilled
92.*MissGee* - Complete salvation, ability to resist things of the world & prosperity in every facet of my life; God's purpose and destiny fuffilled.
93. *Cherokee *-New employment; destiny and purposed fulfilled in Jesus.
94. *Springbreeze* -Guidance;clarity and direction in life for success; God to clarify my dreams; peace in home;God directs my son to a upstanding university where he will continue to excell in life; and I release 30 pounds.
95. *bLackButtaFly* -My aunt and her health concerns; new employment for myself, new church home,to continually walk in path of the Lord.
96. *The Savvy Sistah* -Complete healing for grandmother, favor with my business, increase in finances, ministry, strength, breakthrough for my church, favor with my agents; wisdom,direction concerning a new relationship.
97. *Angel1794* - Being released of the strongholds on my job, finances, in my home and my health.  For understanding and guidance.
98. *Kia* - Fall in love and marry the man that fulfills the desires of her 
heart as it is in line with God's will; Release her of all insecurities;financial discipline; inner peace and her divine destiny in Jesus.
99. *Queeny20 or Que* - Her spouse and children to be blessed; her life and her divine ministry.
100. *Shalom* - Her divine destiny to be fulfiled to met her needs according to God riches and glory for her. Bless her entire life.
101. *MissBrandi* - Closer relationship with God, my future husband, and my career; Her destiny.
102. *Missjksn21 *- New focus on Christ, opened eyes/ears to acknowledge distractions and turn the other way, the lives of each and every student I've encountered and taught and complete and TOTAL deliverence from depression for my Godsister; her destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.
103. *Motherx2esq* - loser walk with God, finances, family, making the right decisions within my life and to have a man that WILL turn into a husband; mend my heart Lord!
104. *Janiebaby* -Husband-to-be to be led to me by the Lord, to recognize my husband-to-be when the Lord leads him to me and I would like the Lord's help to fulfill my destiny of becoming a good wife and mother within the year.
105. *Shesoselfconciou* -Her personal prayer request she PM me(God you know. Peace in the midst of the storm; health, wealth, her destiny in Jesus.
106. *NessaNessa* - Her destiny in Jesus with good health, wealth, family and career.
107. *Lawyer2be371 * -Her divine destiny in Jesus with good health, wealth, family and career.
108. -*Irie1* -Emotional and Physical healing, New job with the perfect salary,location and time with Financial stability, Pass all tests spiritual, natural, Deliverance from generational curses and bondages in my life, Renewed mind for my sister, Prosperity and Protection for me and my family along with digestive issues, anxiety and stress. Fulfil God's destiny and purpose for my life.
109. *Highly Favored8 *-Stronger woman in Christ, more Gift of discerment;trust God Fully; stop taking my prayers out of His hands;weight loss and cleansing of my body;better mother to my son; to fufill her purpose in destiny in Jesus.
110. *Nik4Jesus *- Disapointment of infertility, marriage, husbands strength as he goes to law school, walk with God to become more intimate, more committed church responsiblities, more consistent person and to get to a healthy weight.
111. *GN1G-* Connecting with my soul mate (a husband); hear more clearly and more often from God. Her divine destiny in Jesus with good health, wealth, family and career.
112. *SuperNova *- Direction in life that is in line with God's purpose for my life, bolster up my gift of discernment because I have let it slip away lately, to learn humility, and to learn to submit fully to God's will, I need to develop obedience, self control, responsibility.
113.*Springbreeze* Family move back to home to Louisiana by February and before March 2009; full time jobs for us and a very nice 3bedr/2bath rental located in nice safe family area of gentilly,la; money we need for moving and everything else; safe blessed move, open doors of opportunity that no man can close and God's favor and his direction and guiding and speaking to me and my husband so that we hear his voice only and follow his every word. 
114. *Duchesse* - Gain greater clarity, eliminate spirit of procrastination and self-doubt regarding career moves, better relationship with my family, self-forgiveness of past, strength to fight tempations~physical/financial, and closer and truer walk with God-to be filled with the Spirit.
115. *SweetJam2* - Closer relationship with God, Illumination of my lifes purpose, discernment, my ears to be open and receptive to the voice and will of God. God's will to be done in my son's life.
116. *lsweetie* - Mother's healing, save my sister, my finances, marriage, education, health, protection, unforgiveness, break strongholds in me & my family’s life, debt cancellation, Draw closer to GOD, know his purpose for my life, to walk in God's perfect will. Baptism of the Holy Spirit.
117. *lipati *- Her purpose, plan and walk with God. Destiny fulfilled in Jesus, good health and family. 
118. *moonglowdiva* -Provision to purchase a new home for myself and my children.
Divine healing for fibroids, cancer, arthritis, heart disease and mental disorders, seeking/  developing wisdom; the anoiting,music ministry, singing and playing the piano,Spiritual revelation.
A blessing and pleading the blood of Jesus over my finanaces now and in the future.
Confession and repentances, Godly husband, breadwinner, hardwork.
119.* ladyofvirtue *-Lord would fill me with so much of Himself that the only thing left of me would be my skin, spiritual revival to America, which would spread throughout the entire world!
120. *NappturalWomyn *-Lord will grant me the strength and wisdom I need to help my new patients this year. Mind, heart and spirit be renewed; temperance and self-control to accomplish my personal goals: the most important being losing more weight, and paying off my personal debt; the man I am seeing is the one I am meant to be with, or is he an imposter; show my parents mercy in what is a very difficult time for them. Like Sister Zeal, I want to leave all ungodly baggage in 2008 where it belongs. I ask humbly for peace and calm and serenity and love within my spirit and mind, as I won't survive in my industry (mental health) without both.
121.*Femalegold* -Healing for family and self, Living my life abundantly, Job, school and her destiny in purpose in Jesus.


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2008)

Bumping!!!


----------



## star (Dec 12, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## gn1g (Dec 16, 2008)

add me                        .


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2008)

gn1g said:


> add me                        .



I got you. Do you have a specific prayer request?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in.  My prayer requests are to find some direction in life that is in line with God's purpose for my life,  bolster up my gift of discernment because I have let it slip away lately,  to learn humility, and to learn to submit fully to God's will, I need to develop obedience, self control, responsibility.

I've never participated in a fast so please let me know how this goes.  Do I choose which fast I want to do or is there a certain one?


----------



## star (Dec 19, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I'm in.  My prayer requests are to find some direction in life that is in line with God's purpose for my life,  bolster up my gift of discernment because I have let it slip away lately,  to learn humility, and to learn to submit fully to God's will, I need to develop obedience, self control, responsibility.
> 
> I've never participated in a fast so please let me know how this goes.  Do I choose which fast I want to do or is there a certain one?



I got you and you choose the fast as God lead you. Pastor Franklin suggest Daniel since you can still eat some people do several fast during the 21 days such as normal fast with just water and Daniel fast within the 21 days. A juice fast is also a good opition but pray ask God to lead you. If after praying you are still not sure just follow the lead of the leader which is the Daniel fast by Pastor Franklin. Also, please see my original message for the link on more information on fasting and praying which is such a powerful, powerful tool.


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 19, 2008)

Please add me. I'm going to do the Daniel fast.

My reasons are to gain greater clarity, eliminate spirit of procrastination and self-doubt regarding career moves, better relationship with my family, self-forgiveness of past, strength to fight tempations~physical/financial, and closer and truer walk with God-to be filled with the Spirit.


----------



## star (Dec 28, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> Please add me. I'm going to do the Daniel fast.
> 
> My reasons are to gain greater clarity, eliminate spirit of procrastination and self-doubt regarding career moves, better relationship with my family, self-forgiveness of past, strength to fight tempations~physical/financial, and closer and truer walk with God-to be filled with the Spirit.



I got you and God Bless!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just thinking about this because dh and I did this together last year.  Thanks for posting. I am looking forward to this!!! Q


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 29, 2008)

*I will be starting a 21 day fast with my church family. Ours will officially stary January 4, 2009. I will go into details later though. BTW I just purchase his book and I am reading it now.*


----------



## lsweetie (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you add me too!

My mother's healing, save my sister, my finances, marriage, education, health, protection, unforgiveness, break strongholds in me & my family’s life, debt cancellation, Draw closer to GOD, know his purpose for my life, to walk in God's perfect will. Baptism of the Holy Spirit

Thanks


----------



## lipati (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to join, can I have fish? I have seen meat is not allowed.


----------



## mblake8 (Dec 29, 2008)

lipati said:


> I want to join, can I have fish? I have seen meat is not allowed.



i was wondering this too. If fish was allowed.....


----------



## sweetjam2 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I would like to be added too. I will do the Daniel Fast and I am fasting for a closer relationship with God, Illumination of my lifes purpose, discernment, my ears to be open and receptive to the voice and will of God. Also, for Gods will to be done in my son's life.


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> I was just thinking about this because dh and I did this together last year.  Thanks for posting. I am looking forward to this!!! Q



So am I. I want something the devil stole from me back.


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I will be starting a 21 day fast with my church family. Ours will officially stary January 4, 2009. I will go into details later though. BTW I just purchase his book and I am reading it now.*



So, we are all apart of the national fast no matter who initiates it. God bless and so glad your church is doing it.


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2008)

lipati said:


> I want to join, can I have fish? I have seen meat is not allowed.



You can have fish on 21 day fast.


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2008)

sweetjam2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to be added too. I will do the Daniel Fast and I am fasting for a closer relationship with God, Illumination of my lifes purpose, discernment, my ears to be open and receptive to the voice and will of God. Also, for Gods will to be done in my son's life.



I got you and praise God now for your results.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 30, 2008)

star said:


> So am I. I want something the devil stole from me back.



That's right girl. It's time for us to recover all, just like David did!!!! Q


----------



## Zeal (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so excited.  I actually was going to post this fast request.  I looked first andhere it is.

I have not been on line in a while.  I called Jentzeen Franklin last week.  the fast is January 4 to January 25.

I will be doin the Daniel Fast.

- My Attitude
- A more organized prayer life and a Godly attitude
- Unpack all ungodly baggage
- Guidance and Clarity in every area of my life ( Employment, Friends, possesions.

- Health
- Healing for myself and my Family
- Family Unity
- Credit Repair

- Starting a business


----------



## star (Jan 3, 2009)

Zeal said:


> I am so excited.  I actually was going to post this fast request.  I looked first andhere it is.
> 
> I have not been on line in a while.  I called Jentzeen Franklin last week.  the fast is January 4 to January 25.
> 
> ...



I got you girl. I am so excited too. I will be sending everyone's name to the pastor's assitance again as our update. I also have posted our request on numerous prayer sites. I UPDATED your request. So glad you are in.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Star,

Please add me to this list.

My prayer requests are that The Lord would fill me with so much of Himself that the only thing left of me would be my skin.

I also ask that our Father would use us to bring a spiritual revival to America, which would spread throughout the entire world!

Star, thanks for being obedient to our Father by starting this thread.

My Sister, may He forever bless you.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like to participate too. 

My prayer request is that the Lord will grant me the strength and wisdom I need to help my new patients this year. I ask humbly that my mind, heart and spirit be renewed. I ask humbly for the temperance and self-control to accomplish my personal goals: the most important being losing more weight, and paying off my personal debt. I ask humbly to see if the man I am seeing is the one I am meant to be with, or is he an imposter. I ask that he show my parents mercy in what is a very difficult time for them. Like Sister Zeal, I want to leave all ungodly baggage in 2008 where it belongs. I ask humbly for peace and calm and serenity and love within my spirit and mind, as I won't survive in my industry (mental health) without both. 
Amen


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 4, 2009)

*I will began my fast at sunset on Today. This is my purpose for fasting.*
*1. Provision of the purchase of a new home for myself and my children.*
*2. Divine healing for fibroids, cancer, arthritis, heart disease and mental disorders.*
*3. I am seeking / developing wisdom.*
*4. The anoiting.*
*5. My music ministry, singing and playing the piano.*
*6. Spiritual revelation.*
*7. A blessing and pleading the blood of Jesus over my finanaces now and in the future.*
*8. Confession and repentances.*
*9. Prvision fro a Godly husband, breadwinner, hardwork.*

*In the Mighty name of Jesus it will be done, Amen.*


----------



## star (Jan 4, 2009)

Ladies I got your request and updates. I will send to Pastor Jentzeen assitance tonight. God Bless!!!!!!!!!

*ladyofvirtue

NappturalWomyn

moonglowdiva*

*ALL Ladies *please add these to list. Remember to pray for list every day anoint names and/or place list in Bible. I will be mailing list to over 200 prayer sites over next 21 days. I am so excited about this fast. Thank God so much for supplying an answer before we even spoke.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pressing on.

This is my year.  It's a new Season.  I have to start mny year this way.  Although I am not working, and have more time with God.  I am still going through some personal struggles and things within in me that must be changed, decisions that I need to make.  

I am waiting for a break through in every area of my life.

EVERYONE ON THIS LIST,  I GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## star (Jan 6, 2009)

Zeal said:


> I'm pressing on.
> 
> This is my year.  It's a new Season.  I have to start mny year this way.  Although I am not working, and have more time with God.  I am still going through some personal struggles and things within in me that must be changed, decisions that I need to make.
> 
> ...



Thank you and may God bless as you have wisdom to use your time to get closer with God. We are all praying you too. We are on our 2nd day.


----------



## star (Jan 8, 2009)

Day 4 keep the faith and take one day at a time. Talk to God about everything. Praying for you all everyday.  Everyone one will not do the full 21 days but make whatever you do unto God and God alone.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 8, 2009)

star said:


> Day 4 keep the faith and take one day at a time. Talk to God about everything. Praying for you all everyday. Everyone one will not do the full 21 days but make whatever you do unto God and God alone.


 

Thank you for the encouargment.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 9, 2009)

star said:


> Day 4 keep the faith and take one day at a time. Talk to God about everything. Praying for you all everyday.  Everyone one will not do the full 21 days but make whatever you do unto God and God alone.



Thank you. I am praying for everyone as well. Q


----------



## star (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks ladies for staying focus and it my pleasure to pray for you and encourage you in the Lord. We are in this together and united we are POWERHOUSES.


----------



## star (Jan 11, 2009)

Day 7 of fasting and prayer. This is the first lap in the race two more to go. Hang in there with Jesus.


----------



## femalegold (Jan 11, 2009)

I know I'm late but I will like to do the Daniel Fast (Jan 12-Feb 1).
I have to many things to name out but here are a few.
-Healing for family and self
-Living my life abundantly
-Job
-school


----------



## star (Jan 11, 2009)

femalegold said:


> I know I'm late but I will like to do the Daniel Fast (Jan 12-Feb 1).
> I have to many things to name out but here are a few.
> -Healing for family and self
> -Living my life abundantly
> ...



You are never late. Gotcha and please call all those on the forum who are fasting out during prayer. God Bless.


----------



## star (Jan 14, 2009)

Day 10 half way there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## femalegold (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm only on day 4 but I'm hanging in there and I feel great.  I hope you ladies are doing well and staying faithful. My prayers are with you! God Bless!


----------



## star (Jan 16, 2009)

femalegold said:


> I'm only on day 4 but I'm hanging in there and I feel great.  I hope you ladies are doing well and staying faithful. My prayers are with you! God Bless!



Thanks for reaching out. We need each other. This fast and prayer that is unto God is so awesome no matter when we start or how long we do it. God is going answers our prayers because he looks at the heart.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 16, 2009)

Durint this time:

I have been noticing a lot of things/flaws in my apartment that I never noticed before and have a desire to move.  Although I don't have a job Iknow that I willbe able to move.  My lease is up in July

I also have a stronger desire to start my business

Lastly.  I had a very weird dream last night.  I dreamed that there was disaster around me. (I think becuase of what is going on in the world.  The plane crash, My Old High School being broken into, Innaguration)


Anyway I dreamed that there was something bad going on.  My Mom, Dad (deceased for 5 years), and sister were all walking together getting away.  I realized that I had left my journal behind.  I told my family that I had to go back.  I left them taking nothing with me.  I purposely left my pocketbook with them.  I climbed dirt gravel mountains.  Went into a building that was falling down.  When I looked up I could see my journal.  i went through all cost to get to that journal.  Other people were trying to get out of the building and I was going in.  I rember that I had to go to the 35th floor.  I tried my best to get there but I never made it.  When I woke up, I realized that it was my prayer journal.

That was really weird.erplexed


----------



## star (Jan 20, 2009)

Zeal said:


> Durint this time:
> 
> I have been noticing a lot of things/flaws in my apartment that I never noticed before and have a desire to move.  Although I don't have a job Iknow that I willbe able to move.  My lease is up in July
> 
> ...



Although, dreams can be warning always remember it also an opportunity for us to "rebuke" what we do not want in Jesus Name. THanks for sharing and ask God for clarity before embracing anything thing that is not good.


----------



## femalegold (Jan 20, 2009)

Great advice Star!! I really didn't know how to respond after reading it!  Star gave great advice!


----------



## star (Jan 20, 2009)

femalegold said:


> Great advice Star!! I really didn't know how to respond after reading it!  Star gave great advice!



Thank you for your kind words!!!


----------



## star (Jan 25, 2009)

We did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today is the day. My time with these has been awesome I am so, so thank for God's blessing during this fast.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 25, 2009)

star said:


> We did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today is the day. My time with these has been awesome I am so, so thank for God's blessing during this fast.



I just broke my fast about and hour and a half ago. Thank you so much for starting this!!! Much love.  Q


----------



## tatje (Jan 26, 2009)

I AM SO HAPPY. I FINISHED. IT HAS REALLY BEEN A CHALLANGE BUT ITS DONE. I ENJOY JENTZEN FRANKLIN. GREAT PASTOR. I AM CURRENTLY EATTING A CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE. SO GOOD.


----------



## star (Jan 29, 2009)

tatje said:


> I AM SO HAPPY. I FINISHED. IT HAS REALLY BEEN A CHALLANGE BUT ITS DONE. I ENJOY JENTZEN FRANKLIN. GREAT PASTOR. I AM CURRENTLY EATTING A CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE. SO GOOD.



You and me both. I am glad God got us through.


----------

